# P/RR/S Journal..16yo training for bball!



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 14, 2005)

Sup, I'm Zach, 16years old, a junior at a high school with high standards for sports. I have stuck to basketball...I am 6'4 195 and looking to bulk up in order to fulfill college coaches wishes, and also to be stronger and better.
 Well, Although I am not a complete newb to lifting, this is my first try at P/RR/S and just as last week was my first week, i'm loving it.
 Today was my Rep Range - Arms day.. also can anyone post their split?
 mine currently is.. Chest/Shoulders, Back/Traps, Off,  Arms, Legs
 anyways..I began working out with a neighbor of mine who is a freshmen newb, and he is kinda slowing me down none the less...we got a good one in! wow, i am weak..

  -alternating dumbell curl
 10 x 25
 8 x 30's

 -cable curl...2 x 8-10
 10 x 110
 8 x 120
 7 x 130

 -concentration curl...
 10 x 20's
 10 x 25's

 -weighted dip (I did regular dips because I am weak and moved to the assisted dips for friend)

 1 set of 12
 1 set of 10

  -pushdown...( not sure if this meant cable or what, so we went to that anyways)

 8 x 110
 8 x 120
 7 x 130

 -CG bench press 

 10 x 70
 9 x 80
 7 x 90

 I felt it was a good one, My other w/o's this week i felt went better, but we shall see. The chest, back and shoulders workouts absolutely killed me...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, looks good buddy. Switch your reps and sets around though LOL. 

110 x 8
70 x 10 etc... That's how most of us are used to seeing it 

Here is my split -

Delts/Bi's/Abs
Legs/Calves
Off
Chest/Tri's
Back/Traps/Calves

Working great for me so far  Good luck and shout out any questions!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 15, 2005)

ha...yeah now that I am looking at other journals I realize how I was posting them was wrong...anyways how long do your workouts normally last say for RR?

 Thanks for the input and encouragement though, im going to be posting my legs workout today, If I make it home that it is!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

Can't wait to see your leg w/o  The overall w/o takes me about 55- 70 minutes with 60-90 sec RI's.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 15, 2005)

*well here it is, had trouble gettin up the stairs to my house!*

well today's leg workout went really well except for the fact that I have a bad right knee, so I felt that kinda hampered my weight and ability. I kind of just toughed it out, and went on with the w/o...I know I had a good one because I felt like puking and had trouble walking the stairs afterwards when I went to the movie theater. here it is..

*Leg extensions*
 -90 x 10
 -100 x 10  ..these really bothered my knee, might just subsitute them.
*hack squat*
 75 x 12
 90 x 10
 100 x 10  *this was an ass kicker for sure..*
*one legged legg press
*135 x 15
 145 x 13
 150 x 12   *this also did a number on my legs...had trouble walking to water fountain in between sets.*
*stiff deadlift
*145 x 10
 165 x 10
*seated leg curl
*100 x 12
 120 x 10

 well all in all, I enjoyed the rep range week, and still am loving the program. I'm looking at what's planned for next week and I cant wait. Should be another tough but productive week ahead.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 15, 2005)

*also..*

Well I have a few diet postings and questions..as of right now, I am not on creatine, but I do take all the whey protein post w/o..and I am strictly on water, which has been tough but definitely beneficial. Other than that though my diet fluctuates and I do not eat as healthy as i probably should. basically I have been eating whatever has been in site, but definitely eating alot of peanuts, peanut butter, chicken breasts, and overall a higher intake of calories. I have one question though due to my mom buying food for like a family and snacks and such, I cant get her to buy certain things. Any suggestions on meals or things i can eat, that would most likely be around my house that would benefit my diet and calorie intake.

 heres what my breakfast looks like

 3 waffles with peanut butter, syrup
 bowl of cinnamon oats, 3/4 cup milk
 1 cup of yogurt...

 any comments on jus the breakfast itself, anything i can add or change?


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 17, 2005)

*I think..*

I think I'll head to the gym today for some abs/calves...will post w/o when I get back.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Shock - Chest/Delts*

another good workout..

*   Shock Week - Monday - Chest/Delts*

*   superset...cable crossover/incline smith press*
   60 x 10 / 145 x 10
   70 x 8 / 155 x 8
*   - not sure how your supposed to post supersets.
    - this was a good one though, definitely felt the burn*

*   -superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each*
   25 x 10 / Dips-10
   30 x 10 / Dips - 9
*    -dropset...machine bench press...*
   135 x 8
   115 x 7
   100 x 6 ...wow that was a killer towards the end, I was feeling dead.

*   seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...*
   25 x 10 / 135 x 10
   30 x 9 / 145 x 8
*    -reverse pec deck/WG upright row superset...*
   85 x 10 / 60 x 10
   100 x 8 / 80 x 9
*    -cable front raise dropset...*
   8 x 30
   7 x 25
   7 x 20

 man, i simply cant get enough of this program, I felt completely spent leaving the gym, but it was a gratifying feeling. Knowing that I got the best possible workout in, made my day. I will post tomo's workout of back/traps/calves..looking forward to another ass kickin, lol..lates


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you not doing any plyos or speed/agility work?


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 18, 2005)

not right now..I will once summer starts, or maybe sometime coming up. Why anything you suggest? My coach is also a physical therapist with his own business and facility. I normally go there during the summer, and do plyos twice a week.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 18, 2005)

look good, nice job on the flyes/incline smith press.  How much are you benching now adays?  How low do you go for bench?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> heres what my breakfast looks like
> 
> 3 waffles with peanut butter, syrup
> bowl of cinnamon oats, 3/4 cup milk
> ...


For me personally that's too much refined sugar. Good for putting fat on. Here is what I have for breakfast-

50g protein
1TBSP Natty PB
1.5 cup raw slow cooked oats
1 cup milk
2 packets splenda

I put that all together in the blender and mix it up. Good for you and tastes great also!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

And great SHOCK w/o!  You have the hang of P/RR/S. Your pushing around some really good weights for a shock week as well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> not right now..I will once summer starts, or maybe sometime coming up. Why anything you suggest? My coach is also a physical therapist with his own business and facility. I normally go there during the summer, and do plyos twice a week.




2x a week is pretty good, you should really hit some sgility stuff too.  I worked at a sport specific training facility 2 years ago, and from what I see alot of high school kids are incorporating all the agility/plyos/explosive lifts into their workouts these days.  IMO, if you want to compete at the college level you either better be

A) Very athletically gifted

or

B)Work your ass off incorporating as much stuff as possible.

I think a genetically inferior person can get to where someone who is just naturally gifted is by training correctly.  A person with natural talent would go thru the roof.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 19, 2005)

*yeah*

yeah your definitely right about everyone doing as much as they can, It's just that I'm still playing basketball on weekends but I just got off of a long season and I just kinda want a break from all that. Not too long, I don't want to slack off. I'm actually thinking of dropping by his facility next week or the following. 

and to alaric's comment, I'm not sure how much I am benching, I tried 185 last week twice but I needed a spotter on the third. Is the smith machine easier for bench..because I feel like I have an easier time puttin up on that rather than bb bench.

Yea Rocco, I understand I am eating a little too much sugar I am definitely trying to watch that but it's hard. Not making any excuses but at my house and at school we dont necessarily have the best stuff to eat. I think im gonna have to start shopping on my own.

anyways thanks for all the posts and encouragement.

** also what are some must have's for a diet, for when I go shopping I can buy..thanks!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> .......
> and to alaric's comment, I'm not sure how much I am benching, I tried 185 last week twice but I needed a spotter on the third. Is the smith machine easier for bench..because I feel like I have an easier time puttin up on that rather than bb bench.
> .....



Ah okay, 185lbs for 2-3 reps is still very good for a 16 year old, when I was 16 I only knew a couple guys that could hit that maybe once!

As for the smith machine, I guess that's all a matter of preference, I personally hate how it limits your range of motion, so my bench has always been weaker on the smith (even though I don't have to balance the bar).

Anywho, keep up the great work, I'll be following this one closely.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 19, 2005)

ha...damn no offense but I guess times have changed or my school is just really competitive (which we are in football, 52 game winning streak)...We have over 8-10 guys puttin up over 200. Yeah, I feel extremely weak up in there lol, anyways thats my motivation to keep workin out. thanks for your support, and also do you mind if I have questions on when or what to subsititute in the upcoming weeks, may I ask you?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol, I'd think it has more to do with location than time though   Go to www.kevtrice.com for example, and you'll see that those guys went to a highschool where senior students were squatting 500lb+ and benching 300lb+.

I'm sure you'll get up in the 200s in no time!  Just keep at it, and by all means go ahead and ask if you need ideas for some exercises, I'm not the most experienced but I usually go by what I've read from gopro and others.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 19, 2005)

*-pullover/WG   pulldown superset*
  45 x 10 // 125 x 10
  55 x 10 // 140 x 9  *** disappointed that I couldnt get the last one up*
  65 x 8 // 155 x 8
 
*-stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent   row*
  55 x 10 // 60 x 10     **also for these I've normally used an EX bar, is that ok, or should have I used a regular barbell.*
  65 x 10 // 80 x 8
  80 x 8 // 80 x 8
* ** I had never done a stiff arm pulldown so I had to try and find a comfortable weight. I started out low, but by the end I feel like I could've done more. oh well, will definitely know that for next time
*  *-CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8,   drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8*
  125 x 10
  140 x 8
  155 x 8
 *shrugs 2-3 x 4-6*
  185 x 6
  195 x 5
 
*This was a great feeling workout, I love bent over rows and pullovers, they give me such a pump and burn. anyways, I went a little later tonight rather than after school because I had basketball practice for two hours and I waited for like an hour ate, drank fluids than hit the gym. I had alot of energy..i might stick to this.*


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 20, 2005)

wow, that back workout did a number on me, I am really feeling it today. anyways, todays an off day, will be back at it tomorrow with Bis/Tris/Forearms.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> *-pullover/WG pulldown superset*
> 45 x 10 // 125 x 10
> 55 x 10 // 140 x 9 *** disappointed that I couldnt get the last one up*
> 65 x 8 // 155 x 8
> ...


Nice wo ! 
At your age with the knowledge you have available to you here at IM you should make incredible changes in your body.  Wish all this was around when I was your age .

Good luck !


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 20, 2005)

ha yeah, I kind of wish I would have started lifting earlier like my friends. Oh well, I am very thankful for all the helping people here and those who are willing to lend a helping hand. well, im off for another grueling practice of basketball, until tomo......pce easy


----------



## Alaric (Apr 20, 2005)

good weight you're putting up!  I had the same problem of underestimating myself on the Stiff Arm Pulldowns, but you'll learn what weights to use quickly!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Arms*

Shock - Bi's/Tri's - Thursday

-ez bar curl/CG   chin superset...60 x 10 // 10
 -preacher curl/reverse curl superset...80 x 10 // 110 x 8
 -DROPSET cable single arm curl...50 x 8, 40 x 7
 -pushdown/CG bench press superset...120 x 10, 70 x 10 // 130 x 7, 80 x 10
 -reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead   extension superset...100 x 10,  50 x 10 // 110 x 9, 60 x 8
 -DROPSET weighted bench dip...10,9,8    ** didnt really have someone to place the plates on my lap for these, unless Im thinking of the wrong dips and I did them wrong. otherwise It was really awkward because my gym was completely empty by this time, say around 9? Anyways I had practice, came home ate rested up, drank plenty of fluids then hit the gym again. Enjoyed this one very much, and overall the shock week has been good. Im noticing changes, and differences such as my shirts being tighter. my arms, and especially my back are looking bigger and more defined. I've always had a decent looking chest, but lacked the back..but i finally feel im on my way to a solid and wide back. I have legs tomorrow, then I will be starting a P/P/RR/S cycle..see how this works out for me. And go from there, thanks guys.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like you got in a nice solid workout.  Nice job on the 110 lb reverse curls!

When you do EZ Bar curls, do you take into consideration the weight of the bar?  And if you do, how much do you think the bar weighs?


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 22, 2005)

heh nah, well my gym has a set of ez bar's and they have the weight listed on the side...such as 80. I just wrote that down, does that mean 80 without the bar?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah ok lucky, saves you the trouble of doing the math skills!  I guess if its labeled, that will most likely include the bar into the weight.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 24, 2005)

*posting a little late, but none the less.*

Went in yesterday and had a good leg workout!

 Saturday - Legs

-squats...225 x 6, 225 x 6, 225 x 4
 -leg press..360 x 8, 410 x 6, 420 x 4
 -single leg extension...Didnt do these because they kill me, anyone know of a replacement for these?
 -lying leg curl...100 x 6, 110 x 5, 120 x 4
 -stiff deadlift...185 x 6, 195 x 6, 195 x 4
 
 it was a good workout which kinda started off slow because i had to wait for someone to finish with the squat rack and wait for another women to finish on the leg press...also what should i substitute with leg extensions because i noticed shock legs uses alot of those.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 25, 2005)

damn another kickass workout, I was so pumped up!

 Power - Monday - Chest/Delts

*Incline Bench *
 185 x 6
 195 x 6
 200 x 5
*I was so stoked..which lead to my new personal record on bench

 Flat bench*
 205 x 6
 215 x 6
 225 x 4 *NEW Self Record! OMG! lol i was jumping up and down after this..I felt like I had won the superbowl, no joke.*
*
 Pec Deck*
 205 x 6
 225 x 6
*Upright Rows*
 70 x 6
 70 x 4
 80 x 4
*"cheat" laterals*
 20 x 6
 25 x 6
 25 x 6..*kinda disappointed but by that time I was pretty toast, and was really just trying to focus on form.

 all in all, I was very pleased with my benching today, and although i need a spotter on a few last reps..I was feeling great!  then my high/pump came back down to reality and my shoulder workout was killing me...heh
*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2005)

great workout ! 

Congrats on the PR's


----------



## Alaric (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice jobs on the PR, you got yourself one powerful chest there, benching 200s on the incline is one helluva feat, repping it makes it even more extraordinary!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (May 3, 2005)

Second Straight Week of Power - Tuesday

 Sorry guys, but I have been really busy, been gettin my workouts in just not being able to post em..ill post todays.

*Chest/Abs

 Flat Bench Dumbbell *
 60 x 6
 70 x 5
 75 x 4
*Incline Dumbbell Press
*40 x 6
 45 x 6
 50 x 4 **Started out heavier this workout than last, and I definitely felt it*
*Flyes
*190 x 6
 205 x 6
 205 x 5
*Seated Crossovers
*35 x 6
 45 x 6
 50 x 5
*held these at highest point for 4-5 seconds, then released slowly.

 Abs
 Leg Lifts
*10
 10
 10
*Incline Sit ups
*20
 20
 20
*Roman Twists
*15
 15
 15


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> *Flyes*
> 190 x 6
> 205 x 6
> 205 x 5


Nice wo


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (May 5, 2005)

*Power - Delts/Lats*

*Military Press* 
135 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 5
*Bent Laterals*
25 x 6
25 x 6
30 x 5
*Cable Side Laterals*
30 x 6
30 x 6
40 x 4
*WG T-Bar Row*
70 x 6
80 x 6
90 x 4
*Dumbbell Row*
55 x 6
60 x 6
65 x 5
*Dumbell Pullover*
55 x 6
60 x 6
65 x 5
*Reverse Grip Rows*
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (May 5, 2005)

*Power - Arms - Thursday


* -barbell curl...
 60 x 6
 70 x 6
 80 x 4

-preacher curl...
 70 x 6
 80 x 6
 80 x 4

-hammer curl..
 25 x 6
 30 x 6
 35 x 4

-CG bench press...
 115 x 6
 135 x 6
 135 x 4

-skull crush...
70 x 6
 70 x 6
 80 x 4

-single arm cable extension...
 110 x 6
 130 x 5
 130 x 4
 Forearm Curls
 3 sets of 8
 Reverse Forearm Curls with Bar
 3 sets of 8

 another solid workout, had my partner there..so it went good.


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2005)

two good looking wo's  

Nice MP's !


----------

